

Ask HN: Who is iamdevloper on Twitter? - HeinZawHtet

Fun question. Someone like me doesn&#x27;t know who is @iamdevloper who very popular on twitter.
======
iLoch
It's supposed to generalize developers - so no one in particular. Seems to be
someone who's got a good sense of humour and knows enough about the tech
industry to produce satire -- you know, there are few things as vexatious as
reading someone analyze comedy, so I'll stop here. He/she is probably popular
due to a large number of people finding the content funny and/or relatable and
retweeting it.

------
nailer
I think that's the idea.

